# my garage, show me your garage



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

hi all, i thought id share with you where my car sleeps and also where i keep my detailing products, its been an on going little project of mine this garage. its only small as its built onto the house, but i think ive done a good job at making the most of the space, my garage start to finish





work begins















finished, but in pic below, ive now got an entrance rug from a toyota dealership instead of the off cut of carpet on my wall for the car to safely open against.


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

you got some nice stuff there. Well done


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Youve done really well with the limited space pal


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

It looked a lot smaller before you painted the walls! Good use of space!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Top job, much improved.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah thanks, its suprising what a little paint will do, ive done the floor also in slate grey, havint got any photos of that yet tho


Twizz said:


> It looked a lot smaller before you painted the walls! Good use of space!


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks, i knew if i was going to get the most out of the garage id have to wall mount all my stuff, so i went with shelving from ikea, plain,simple and does the job


Strongey said:


> Youve done really well with the limited space pal


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks, im running low on some stuff tho  theres normally a lot more autosmart on my shelves, havint seen my rep in a while now  but im always looking at different products, thats what i find with car cleaning, you always looking to better your range of products you buy.


gavin_d said:


> you got some nice stuff there. Well done


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Where can you get garage sized signs or logo's from ? Ive never saw any for sale


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Thats quite a transformation, and youve certainly made good use of the available space with everything nicely visible and accessible too. The signs give it a nice touch. :thumb:


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

all signs and banners on ebay are pretty expensive i find, so i had an idea, seen as my garage walls are thermal block ive used my a4 laminator and photo paper, i went on google images and typed in garage sign and about a million appeared  print off what you like cut to size and put it thru the laminator, i bought some white drawing/wall pins and fitted them here there and everywhere, they simply push into the thermal block as it pretty soft. seen as you can pay like £10 for one sign, printing it off and laminating for free, i know what im doing in future. :thumb:


slineclean said:


> Where can you get garage sized signs or logo's from ? Ive never saw any for sale


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow. Would love to turn my garage into something similar.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's a few of mine. I haven't had the time to crack on and finish it, but I can still use it when the weathers not so good.







Traded the Jag in for a Merc A Class and now I have even more room to work in:thumb:


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's a couple of mine been doing it just over a year had a rad fitted last week as well


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks, i downloaded them from google images and laminated them and stuck them up to save some cash on buying them off ebay :thumb:


Bevvo said:


> Thats quite a transformation, and youve certainly made good use of the available space with everything nicely visible and accessible too. The signs give it a nice touch. :thumb:


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

nice, looks like thats a 10ft garage space, mines 8ft ish inside, so my supra is 6 ft wide, nice and snug 


redmen78 said:


> Here's a couple of mine been doing it just over a year had a rad fitted last week as well
> View attachment 31877
> View attachment 31878
> View attachment 31879


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

nice size garage, im jealous :thumb:


Stezz said:


> Here's a few of mine. I haven't had the time to crack on and finish it, but I can still use it when the weathers not so good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

Living rural has its advantages!


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

nice lol


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

looks nice


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

I also have some new little security guards for my stash of detailing gear...


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

brettblade said:


> Living rural has its advantages!


I wanna get some photos of my car there, looks a good setting, would I get in there or is it your yard?


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

some nice garages here, id love to have a 2 car garage for the space to do work in there, dont think my missus would see me again lol


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> I wanna get some photos of my car there, looks a good setting, would I get in there or is it your yard?


It's my yard mate


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

supraGZaerotop said:


> all signs and banners on ebay are pretty expensive i find, so i had an idea, seen as my garage walls are thermal block ive used my a4 laminator and photo paper, i went on google images and typed in garage sign and about a million appeared  print off what you like cut to size and put it thru the laminator, i bought some white drawing/wall pins and fitted them here there and everywhere, they simply push into the thermal block as it pretty soft. seen as you can pay like £10 for one sign, printing it off and laminating for free, i know what im doing in future. :thumb:


Great idea....I like very much....cheers butty :wave:.


----------

